# New State Location thread



## shellbellc (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone think it would be a good idea to start a section that would list threads by state?  There would be a lot of threads, but it would be easier to see who lives close to you for possible mini-gatherings...Or if you didn't want to do by state you could do it by region.  It could also include one for Canada, one for Australia...I don't recall any other countries sounding off...Just an idea!


----------



## triple b (May 16, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me!
Maybe if enough of us want it Jeff might go for it.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 16, 2007)

Personally, I think it might be a hinderance to the knowledge base, in that if questions are asked and replied to, categorized according to state, then we'd have to dig through alot of states forums to see what's going on. But, I do see a value in a membership roster by state. That would be very helpful!


----------



## triple b (May 16, 2007)

I agree with Hawg maybe a section where members are listed by state and/or country.
Would help for neighbours to get together.


----------



## jts70 (May 16, 2007)

Ditto, I do think it is a great idea!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 16, 2007)

I agree that it might not be good to sort individual threads by area but here is idea that would work in the same manner I think..

I could add a custom field to the profile area that would allow members to fill in their zip code. This would allow anyone to click on the members list in the top nav bar and sort it by the "Zip Code" field to easily see who is near them.

Better yet, I could add 2 fields.. maybe STATE and ZIP CODE and anyone who was interested in getting together could fill in those fields. This would allow 2 forms of searching. One for seeing who is in the same state and another for pinpointing folks nearest to you.

The Location field that is already in place is a bit too generic in my opinion for what you are wanting. Some folks put their city, and state while others put something totally different like region of the state such as southwest Missouri for example.

While we are on the subject of custom profile fields.. we could also add fields for type of smoker so that you could also sort the membership list by smoker type and find folks who use the same one you did. Probably make it a drop-down list for ease of use.

Just throwing out some ideas..

I am more than happy to accomodate in any way that I can.. if nothing else we can try things and if we don't like it we can always throw it out later.


----------



## teacup13 (May 16, 2007)

i like the idea of the zipcodes.... but i mapquest where everybody lives anyways to see how far away they are from me..lol


----------



## shellbellc (May 16, 2007)

That sounds like what I was looking for Jeff.  If you do search by zip, would you do a specific mile radius?  I like the zip code idea because it would include those close by in neighboring states, but if it was limited to say only 50 miles, you would miss a number of people.  Search by state would probably be easier.  Most people know general zips in their state to know who would be close.


----------



## camocook (May 16, 2007)

I like the idea. I know there is two of us in Phila.,and a couple in Del. and Valley Forge isn't far at all.


----------



## gofish (May 16, 2007)

Shell & Camocook

Count me in as your 'mid-atlantic' neighbor.  I am just outside of DC by 35 miles or so.  Count me in for a late summer Q'-n-Brew!


----------



## domn8_ion (May 17, 2007)

Personally, for me a radius search is better. I think I've got about 5 members within 50 miles from me, but all in Missouri. They wouldn't come up in a state search. Plus if there was an area gathering, some people might make distance a major factor in attanding or not.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 17, 2007)

I like the State and zipcode idea - or maybe city and state? some people don't like to list anything.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 17, 2007)

The only reason I mentioned State and Zipcode was because zipcodes are unique whereas cities are not, except for maybe the town I live in (Sapulpa)


----------



## Dutch (May 17, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea, Boss!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 17, 2007)

I have added the STATE field and the Zipcode field to the "Edit Profile" section of the UserCP.

Please populate those fields at your first opportunity.. *here is a link to make it easy:*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...do=editprofile

Once you are there, simply scroll to the bottom of the page to select your State and type in your 5-digit Zipcode (unless it's a secret that is)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Once you populate the fields you can click on Members list in the top Nav bar and then in the far right of the members table just below the "X Y Z you will see the word SEARCH.

Click on the SEARCH link and then on Advanced Search to search by state, zipcode or any other field in the user profile.

*You can also use this link to search the Members list:*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for....php?do=search

If anyone has any problems, please let me know by posting a reply to this thread.


----------



## domn8_ion (May 17, 2007)

It seems to be working. Counting its only be on for 20 minutes, maybe I should wait till other people have a chance to update their profiles before we call it a success though.


----------



## squeezy (May 17, 2007)

I love the concept Jeff ... go for it!

Unfortunately, we have a large number of members that have not entered any info as to their whereabouts. I think we all understand privacy issues, however basic info on state/prov. and nearest large city wouldn't give too much away.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 17, 2007)

Thank you Jeff... the honorable state of Delaware is now represented in the new fields!

This is a great, no muss-no fuss way of finding members near you. Now the trick is to get everyone to fill in the fields...


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 17, 2007)

I can require that one or both of them be filled out but did not want to ruffle any feathers without due cause
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I tried it in the required setting last night and it will require all new members to submit this info.. it will also require current members to submit this info before they can make any additional changes to their profiles if you so desire.

Just figured it should be an option..

Maybe another incentive of some type? Ideas?


----------



## triple b (May 17, 2007)

The only problem for me and a few others is that we live in Canada.
You don't list provinces or accept our postal code.
I don't know how hard that would be to add.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 17, 2007)

I am working on the Canadian locations as well.. having to so some research since I am not educated in Canadian provinces and postal codes.

From what I gather, you guys have the following provinces:

Alberta
British Columbia
Manitoba
New Brunswick
Newfoundland
Northwest Territories
Nova Scotia
Nunavut
Ontario
Prince Edward Island
Quebec
Saskatchewan
Yukon 

Your postal code needs to allow for 7 spaces since it is made up of (2) 3-digit codes separated by a space.

So I am thinking of putting the provinces in the same dropdown as the US states and allowing 7 spaces in the Zipcode field instead of 5 to accomodate both.

State would be changed to State/Province
Zipcode would be changed to Zip/Postal Code

Am I missing anything?


----------



## hawgheaven (May 17, 2007)

Yes, I agree that it should be an option to fill out those fields... some like their privacy and all that. As far as incentive, how about everyone who fills out one or both of the fields, gets entered into a drawing and the winner gets a week in sunny Tulsa for one-on-one smokin' lessons with Jeff...? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Well, maybe that's a little far fetched, but a prize of some sort anyway... T-shirt or hat with logo of SMF, or a jar of rub... or...?


----------



## triple b (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Jeff.
Looks like you got it covered now.
Great work you're doing!
Brian


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 17, 2007)

Done.. let me know if it looks ok.


----------



## jts70 (May 17, 2007)

Works great , this was a great idea!!!


----------



## triple b (May 17, 2007)

Looks and works great!!
Candian part works just fine.
Thanks Jeff!


----------



## shellbellc (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Jeff!!  I've updated my information, but where do we do a search by state or zip?  It's probably right in front of me face but I can't see it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 17, 2007)

Click on *Members list* in the top Nav bar and then in the far right of the members table just below the "X Y Z" you will see the word SEARCH.

Click on the SEARCH link and then on *Advanced Search* to search by state, zipcode or any other field in the user profile.

*You can also use this link to search the Members list:*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for....php?do=search


----------



## tonto1117 (May 17, 2007)

I'm thinking this has being a Sticky written all over it!!!


----------



## squeezy (May 17, 2007)

Jeff ... I like how you incorporated the states/provinces ... nice touch!
Just one small thing ... for Newfoundland, could you change it to Newfoundland/Labrador as they form one province and I wouldn't want them left out.
I would imagine we won't get to many members from there (short summer) but like to include all.

Thanks Paul


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 17, 2007)

Consider it Done;-)


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Jeff.  

I have only one problem.  Well, make that two.

I have 2 zip codes.... and when I do the search, I am the only one listed in North Carolina.  I think I took a bath last month ... is it time again??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I am sure, as this takes off, others will update their profiles like I just did, and it will work more effectively.

Other than that, looking good.  Keep up the great work.

Bill


----------



## kaptn35 (May 17, 2007)

What I am the only one from california? No wonder I can't find good barbecue places around here!


----------



## Dutch (May 17, 2007)

Now don't fret none-Jeff is going to have a couple of prizes worth up to $$'s. To get a chance at the drawing, folks will have to update their profile. As folks start updating their info, you won't find yourselves lonely any more!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





tonto-I've made this a sticky.


----------



## dawgwhat (May 17, 2007)

Well I'm still lonely,I'm the only one in Virginia


----------



## tonto1117 (May 17, 2007)

Thank You Dutch.


----------



## squeezy (May 17, 2007)

Can't have that Dawg ... I'll move down near ya. Tired of Canadian winters anyway ...


----------



## dawgwhat (May 18, 2007)

come on down 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





we need a variety of folks, make the world go round


----------



## ultramag (May 19, 2007)

Done. Very cool idea Shell.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2007)

*Don't forget about the CONTEST!!*

..everyone who fills in BOTH fields (State/Province AND Zip/Postal Code) in the profile area BY *MAY 27th at MIDNIGHT* will be entered into a drawing to win some *CA$H*.

You will notice that I have extended it for 3 days
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






There will be a *1st Place Winner* and a *2nd Place winner*..


*The prizes will be:*

* 1st Place- *$25 Gift Certificate from Amazon.com*
 2nd Place-*$15 Gift Certificate from Amazon.com
 


Once again here is the link to go directly to your profile and edit these 2 fields:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...do=editprofile


Here is what we have so far..

(_Looks like Michigan and Texas are tied right now with 7 entries each..._)


Massachusetts 01606
Massachusetts 01950
Massachusetts 02067
Vermont 05837
Connecticut 06360
Connecticut 06811
New Jersey 08051
New Jersey 08882
New York 09137
New York 11757
Pennsylvania 15905
Pennsylvania 16678
Pennsylvania 17754
Pennsylvania 19148
Pennsylvania 19149
Pennsylvania 19468
Delaware 19702
Maryland 20676
Virginia 23430
West Virginia 25825
West Virginia 26855
North Carolina 27278
North Carolina 28164
South Carolina 29072
South Carolina 29223
South Carolina 29483
 (State Omitted) 300457
Georgia 30428
Georgia 30542
Georgia 31211
Georgia 31533
Florida 32459
Alabama 35810
Mississippi 39702
Ohio 44401
Ohio 45150
Ohio 45323
Ohio 45410
Indiana 46037
Indiana 46970
Indiana 47025
Michigan 48047
Michigan 48185
Michigan 48458
Michigan 48744
Michigan 48858
Michigan 49301
Michigan 49548
Iowa 50021
Iowa 50124
Wisconsin 53949
Minnesota 55301
Minnesota 56310
Minnesota 56672
Illinois 60005
Illinois 60014
Illinois 62239
Illinois 62690
Missouri 64078
Missouri 64152
Missouri 64437
Oregon 64473
Missouri 64735
Missouri 64836
Missouri 65770
Kansas 66102
Kansas 66210
Kansas 66227
Kansas 67143
Kansas 67871
Louisiana 70458
Arkansas 72703
Oklahoma 74011
Oklahoma 74066
Texas 75605
Texas 76012
Texas 76117
Texas 76148
Texas 76707
Texas 77062
Texas 78640
Colorado 80015
Idaho 83316
Utah 84128
California 94538
Washington 98205
Washington 98331
Ontario L1C 5L4
Ontario N4S 5A7
Ontario N4S 7A7
British Columbia V4T 2S3

_Disclaimer: You do not HAVE to fill these in however, be it known that we are a nosey bunch and we like to know if another member is in our vicinity in case we might want to get together.

There is also some rivalry going on to see which state claims the most members.

I DO NOT want to see any emails about privacy issues.. your privacy is important to us and this is simply a state and a zip.. that's it. If someone wants to find you THAT bad then this info can be bought for 19.95 online any day of the week.

Furthermore if you are worried about it then don't fill it in... we won't hold it against you for more than 7 years at the most
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




_


----------



## bbq bubba (May 24, 2007)

Well if i can get my cuz, DB Bbq to update his profile, that puts mich. in the lead
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ...........who says yankees cant Q?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2007)

bumpety, bump bump


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 28, 2007)

*Contest over in a few hours..*

..everyone who fills in BOTH fields (State/Province AND Zip/Postal Code) in the profile area BY *TONIGHT at MIDNIGHT* will be entered into a drawing to win some *CA$H*.


There will be a *1st Place Winner* and a *2nd Place winner*..


*The prizes will be:*

* 1st Place- *$25 Gift Certificate from Amazon.com*
 2nd Place-*$15 Gift Certificate from Amazon.com
 


Once again here is the link to go directly to your profile and edit these 2 fields:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...do=editprofile


Looks like Texas and Missouri are winning as far as states go, here is what we have so far.. 
*

*       Alabama    1       
Alberta    1       
Arkansas    1       
British   Columbia    2       
California    2       
Colorado    1       
Connecticut    2       
Delaware    1       
Florida    2       
Georgia    4       
Idaho    1       
Illinois    4       
Indiana    4       
Iowa    4       
Kansas    6       
Kentucky    1       
Louisiana    2       
Maryland    1       
Massachusetts    4       
Michigan    7       
Minnesota    4       
Mississippi    1       
Missouri    9       
Nebraska    2       
New   Jersey    2       
New   York    3       
North   Carolina    2       
Ohio    5       
Oklahoma    4       
Ontario    4       
Oregon    1       
Pennsylvania    7       
South   Carolina    3       
Texas    9       
Utah    1       
Vermont    1       
Virginia    1       
Washington    3       
West   Virginia    2       
Wisconsin    2


----------



## lisacsco (May 28, 2007)

I added my Zip Code, is that all you need to do?

Do you need my address to send me the winning Amazon gift card??


----------



## raw (May 28, 2007)

We have a map like this on another message board I belong to. It works pretty well. You just put in your location and you can download your avatar and it will show you where everyone is located. You can even have the map located right on this website. Just a thought

http://www.frappr.com/


----------



## domn8_ion (May 28, 2007)

Raw, we use that one also. Its stickied under General Discussions.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeff, I like the idea of expanding the search criteria. I also like the addition of new fields in the member profile, long term it might help find whatever you need a little quicker, definetely another move towards being user friendly. Drop down menus are very useful, easy to implement while staying on the same page until the criteria is met. I can tell you're trying to stay ahead of the game, I used to create fields but not use them until needed.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 1, 2007)

At this time i would like to request an updated head count !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I do believe that MICHIGAN, the land of water, bugs and crappy weather (makes for good Quing) is in the lead................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I been telling ya yankees can Q!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 2, 2007)

Slam!!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm glad to see PA is up to 28


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm still looking for a recount!!!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 15, 2009)

Make that 29..........Pittsburgh (Mt. Lebanon) here!


----------



## hungryjohn (Feb 15, 2009)

I like Jeff's idea for allowing searches by state and zip codes.

It would be interesting to me to know how many folks here represent different states.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I represent Ca, and the member count is 553 according to our member search.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 13, 2009)

I have tried these links and cant access them. I would love to meet people in my area that are as addicted as I am!


----------



## flagriller (Mar 25, 2009)

I think that would be pretty cool, but that's just me.


----------

